# Dark Places on Blu-Ray and DVD October 6th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*DARK PLACES*


SANTA MONICA, CA (August 17, 2015) - Academy Award® winner Charlize Theron (Best Actress, Monster, 2003) stars in the "ingeniously twisted thriller" (comingsoon.com) Dark Places,arriving onBlu-ray (plus Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) October 6 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. Dark Places delves into the tragic life of a woman who survived the brutal killing of her family as a child and is forced to confront the events of that day to find out the truth. Having spent over two years straight on the The New York Times Best-Seller List, Gillian Flynn's captivating tale Dark Places was written for the screen and directed by Gilles Paquet-Brenner (Sarah's Key), and released theatrically by A24.

Libby Day (Theron) was only seven years old when her mother and two sisters were murdered and her brother Ben (Tye Sheridan, Joe) was jailed for the crime. Now, twenty-five years later, Libby discovers shocking evidence that Ben may be innocent-and the real killer is still at large. Nicholas Hoult (Mad Max: Fury Road), Chloë Grace Moretz (If I Stay), Sterling Jerins (World War Z), Corey Stoll (Ant-Man) and Christina Hendricks (TV's "Mad Men") costar in this ingeniously plotted thriller based on the best-selling novel by Gillian Flynn (Gone Girl).

The Dark Places Blu-ray and DVD include two behind-the-scenes featurettes, and will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.

BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Bringing Dark Places to Light" Featurette
"About the Author: Gillian Flynn & Dark Places" Featurette

*Subject to Change

PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: Dark Places © 2014 Damselfish Holdings, LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: R for some Some Disturbing Violence, Language, Drug Use and Sexual Content
Genre: Thriller, Crime, Mystery
Closed-Captioned: NA
Subtitles: English SDH and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 113 minutes
Blu-rayFormat: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-rayAudio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital​


----------

